# How to make my giant warp good?



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

i just got a new 02 giant warp ds2 for a pretty good price on sale a couple months back... dow i know its no downhiller, but, what will make it survive my trip out to vail this summer? i want pretty solid, bombproof stuff....im not hucking huge, 8 feet MAX.


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

puttsey said:


> i just got a new 02 giant warp ds2 for a pretty good price on sale a couple months back... dow i know its no downhiller, but, what will make it survive my trip out to vail this summer? i want pretty solid, bombproof stuff....im not hucking huge, 8 feet MAX.


New bar, stem, marz fork (5 in), cranks, new wheels/disc brakes. I've seen this done before and strangely it rode pretty well all things considered. Prepare to put more money into the bike than it's worth though. The fork, bar, stem, wheels and brakes are a must for vail. Your hands will DIE if you don't..hell they're still going to hurt like the dickens.

hope that helps ya


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

puttsey said:


> i just got a new 02 giant warp ds2 for a pretty good price on sale a couple months back... dow i know its no downhiller, but, what will make it survive my trip out to vail this summer? i want pretty solid, bombproof stuff....im not hucking huge, 8 feet MAX.


It would seriously be a lot cheaper to buy one of the ironhorses on closout from superho right now.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

8 feet on a warp? No. Buy a weyless 67 or an ironhorse from supergo.


----------



## EV- (May 3, 2004)

puttsey said:


> *How to make my giant warp good?*


sell it and buy something else!!!


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

ok, something some of you might not understand....im 14 and extreamly poor....THE BIKE HAS BEEN BOUGHT....you cant magicaly put it back on the store shelfs.. i love the bike, and will not sell it..i want to know how to make it better. theforsakencheezit has been the only one to help me, and i thank them.....the rest...pah..


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

EV- said:


> sell it and buy something else!!!


werd.. you will spend more on it then the bike is worth

why not pick up a nice ht frame or something from those e-sponzors in your sig?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

im questioning your signature... Soul Cycles and Sinister? And you dont own either of the bikes, you are making me look bad (  ) and im pretty sure you could get dropped by both of them for being on 2 teams (well makeshift teams that is...)


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> im questioning your signature... Soul Cycles and Sinister? And you dont own either of the bikes, you are making me look bad (  ) and im pretty sure you could get dropped by both of them for being on 2 teams (well makeshift teams that is...)


my thoughts exactly, but who knows


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

agreed, pick up a nice Hardtail or somethin. That bike won't last long if you do stuff like that to it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> im questioning your signature... Soul Cycles and Sinister? And you dont own either of the bikes, you are making me look bad (  ) and im pretty sure you could get dropped by both of them for being on 2 teams (well makeshift teams that is...)


maybe he should lip sync from the 80's Thompon Twins
Lies lies lies...yeah

2 sponsors and no bike from either


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

jesus freking christ....did u not jus read my replie? if you have nothing to say that has to do with the title, please....shut up.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

*my sons Warp*

has my old Slider +, Kenda Kenetic dhs with a Mavic 521ft & a RhynoLite rear & a Titec Blockhead stem & Hell Raiser h-bars, Avid mech. disc's 8" ft, 7" bk on it. He hits 6ft to flat w/no prob. I don't know how much more the stock rear shock will take, it's not very huckable. The warranty is history so we went ahead & put the dbl crown Slider+ on it. It's a hodge-podge of had me down parts from my bikes. Your Warp will wearout quickly if your riding everyday & hard. Quicker you wear parts out...the quicker they get "upgraded"....  right?.?.?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

throw a super monter on it and run a 24 in the back. get a DHX to replace the rear shock. 
diablous cranks. E thirteen guide. X.0 drivetrain. for the wheels get mag 30s on some decent hubs. and some hope 6 pistons


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> throw a super monter on it and run a 24 in the back. get a DHX to replace the rear shock.
> diablous cranks. E thirteen guide. X.0 drivetrain. for the wheels get mag 30s on some decent hubs. and some hope 6 pistons


I love you.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

i want a DC on my warp........dad wont let me..warranty


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

puttsey said:


> i want a DC on my warp........dad wont let me..warranty


how big of a fork can you put on it?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> throw a super monter on it and run a 24 in the back. get a DHX to replace the rear shock.
> diablous cranks. E thirteen guide. X.0 drivetrain. for the wheels get mag 30s on some decent hubs. and some hope 6 pistons


pure jeenyus


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> pure jeenyus


fo shizzle should take those hucks to flat like it aint no thing


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> fo shizzle should take those hucks to flat like it aint no thing


weeeeeeeeerd


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

XDXDXD

CUT THE DANG SEAT POST IF YOU DO ANYTHING!

I used to ride that (in my mind, dont take it personally) poc. I learned all my tricks on it... and thusly... the kranks look like a taco, the bb is so outa wake you cant even pedal for 5 minutes without retightening it... and so on so forth with the problems. I know it wont last you too long, so take it easy on it. It really wasnt meant for anythiong like serious serious DH or FR. Enjoy it though.. its served me well


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Get Soul Cycles to get you a DC fork, they're good to the peeps they sponsor. Also for those Mag 30's I'd recommend some Chris king hubs, schweet! Or if you'd rather buy a complete wheelset, look at DeeMax or the DT FR's. Have fun in Vail.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Had a buddy who bought a warp... bought an AC a month later.... I'd say the Warp is a great starter bike for a young teenager...but 8ft hucks ... no way


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

My friend had this bike and he broke the frame (twice!) where the shock eye attaches to the swingarm. The second time he broke it Giant wouldn't give him a new frame so he got a Big Hit. The 02 actually looks a little better designed in that area so it might hold up a little better, but just remember this bike is in their "Recreational Mountain" class not in the "Performance Mountain" with the real bikes like the AC.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

trust me, im good  ive been to vail and moab on my shwinn.....from target


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

puttsey said:


> trust me, im good  ive been to vail and moab on my shwinn.....from target


XD

ok... personal opinion... it is awesome to learn to freeride. But, i was stuck with one. I was stuck, sitting back, watching my friends huck n drop that i couldnt cuz my frame and shocks sucked. The Most enjoyment i got after jumping anything bigger than 6 feet was when my nuts stopped hurting. When I bought mine... the seat post was way to high... and i didnt cut it till way later in my riding career cuz ... i just never had the time. But trust me... if the seat wont go down all the way... cut it. Once the parts started(literally) falling off... i said... screw it... NEW BIKE


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*just sell*

[jesus freking christ....did u not jus read my replie? if you have nothing to say that has to do with the title, please....shut up.] quote 
oh n keep your cool you asked for help and peoples opinions.  most people are realy helpful on here u get the odd Fup but respect gets u along way. ie telling sumone to shut up might not have been the best choice.

just sell the warp as is.

I realise your only 14 and poor but,

puting a decent fork, rear shock, cranks, bash gaurd/ chain guide on it will cost more than what the bike is worth.

heck my fork cost about half of what i paid for my bike. (super T)

Rock shox pike is gona be just as much as my p2, and the new wheel set is gona make it more.

Upgrading will cost more than the bike and replacing parts when it breaks will add up fast.

do your self a favor n just ditch the warp. Get a Hard tail they are tough and will last a lot longer.

if your gona up grade get a DJ2 for your bike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> I love you.


gay...very gay


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

look at haros. awsome solid bikes at very great prices with alot of room for upgrades. im 14 bought my self a x1 got it a mrp guide and 03 jr t and i love it.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

*Warps*



puttsey said:


> i just got a new 02 giant warp ds2 for a pretty good price on sale a couple months back... dow i know its no downhiller, but, what will make it survive my trip out to vail this summer? i want pretty solid, bombproof stuff....im not hucking huge, 8 feet MAX.


I had an '02 DS1 that I hooked up pretty nice. This is one former incarnation of it.....following this, I got XT hollowtech cranks, and went full XT on the drivetrain. The fork is an '02 Marz DJ1 with 5". Definately upgrade the components, the ones that come with it blow. It lightened it up enough, and it rode a heck of a lot better. I was doing about the same stuff on this that you speak of.....it's a pretty decent frame that can mash through a lot and take some bigger hits. I've never ridden in CO so I don't know how it'll do.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

puttsey said:


> i just got a new 02 giant warp ds2 for a pretty good price on sale a couple months back... dow i know its no downhiller, but, what will make it survive my trip out to vail this summer? i want pretty solid, bombproof stuff....im not hucking huge, 8 feet MAX.


You'll probably pay more for the upgrades than you did the bike, but having said that, the frame is strong and can take a beating. I was doing 5-6 foot drops on my 02 Warp DS3, even after I cracked the frame in a crash. Most things you can probably just wait until they break before you replace them, that way you're not shelling out a bunch of cash all at once. You will want to immediately replace the fork, though, if you want to do any hucking. The cheap fork it comes with won't hold up long. A Marz DJ or Z1 would be good choices. You would probably also want to go disc, so that would mean a new wheelset and disc brakes, but you can probably find something cheap on ebay or somewhere. Take off the big ring and install a bashguard, or a chainguide system with one ring. The rest of the stuff you can upgrade later: drivetrain, bars, stem, shock, cranks, etc. Do cut the post for hucking; have a second, longer post for trail riding.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

Flyin' Fox said:


> XD
> 
> ok... personal opinion... it is awesome to learn to freeride. But, i was stuck with one. I was stuck, sitting back, watching my friends huck n drop that i couldnt cuz my frame and shocks sucked. The Most enjoyment i got after jumping anything bigger than 6 feet was when my nuts stopped hurting. When I bought mine... the seat post was way to high... and i didnt cut it till way later in my riding career cuz ... i just never had the time. But trust me... if the seat wont go down all the way... cut it. Once the parts started(literally) falling off... i said... screw it... NEW BIKE


ha ha i cut my seat post down right after i bought it.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

i cut it 2 inches, im 6'1 so i need i relitivly long....im gonna change the fork fer shur...and stem....first, ill do that..... anyways, isnt upgrading supposed to be putting more into the bike than its worth?


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

no, basically what these ppl are saying is that you don't have a very good bike for FR, and while you could spend tons of money upgrading the fork, wheels, brakes, drivetrain, shock, etc. on your not-so-great frame, then break your frame and replace that. OR, you can sell that, and spend a little more money right now to get a nice, solid bike actually made for FR, that will give you better ride quality, and you won't absolutely have to upgrade right away. 

However, I know what you're feeling, you just got a new bike, and all these ppl are telling you how crappy it is, and how you should get a different one, and you're probably feeling kinda pissed. SO, if you want to upgrade your bike, I'd look at older Marz forks such as the Z-1's, w/at least 5" of travel. I wouldn't go DC b/c of warranty and the extra stress it'd put on the front of your frame. Then, look on ebay for some nice, strong wheels, and disc brakes. Remember, all of this stuff is gonna cost money, (probably 500-700 just for the fork, wheelset, and brakes) Upgrade other stuff as it brakes/as you get the money.

If you want to buy a new bike, look at used bikes such as Stinky's, Big Hits, SGS's, AC's and Haro's. Or, look at HT frames such as Specialized P.'s, Giant STP's, or the Azonic Steelhead. 

Hope this helped, and just as a tip, don't cuss out people on here, some of them tend to turn in to vicious @ssholes real fast


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

I am in the same boat as this guy. I am 15 and ride a haro. Its nice, but I have way passed the limits of this fork, so I hope to get a stance flow, and a new stem. If I get a bunch of money, possibly a vanilla-rc rear shock, some single track wheels, and some Avid bb7 brakes. And my parents wouldnt let me spend the money on a new bike, as they would say "But you just got a new $800 dollar bike" and they think that is alot!  

Here it is!! (And no, I dont ride with flat tires!  )


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

nice bike. I'd say don't get an RC, though, it's not really worth the extra money to upgrade. I'd say get a DHX. The flow wouldn't be bad for the bike, but personally I'd wait until there are some more reviews of it before I bought one. These Stance forks seem a little sketchy to me, just 'cuz they're such good prices. If I were you, I'd look at like an '04 Flick on clearance or something.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

yeah, it was a half xmass presant...so i cant sell it...and it was only 399$ and i love the bike.....a new fork, stem, and discs sound good..ill porb go with the avid mechs


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

the stance flows are sweet. i was gonna get one but chose a 03 jr t.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

I was just in my lbs and seen them putting a full xtr kit, Mavic Crossmaxx SL wheels and a Fox F80x fork on a 02 Giant Yukon I was like WTF and they said that the guy liked the bike but didn't like the way it shifted so he upgraded. If you want to follow that guy go with all saint, 888 fork and a dhx-5 rear shock or buy a Faith 3 for $1800


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

My dad has a warp 1 and there similar so here are some of my suggestions: Marzocchi 66 or Z1 freeride fork, Sun Doubletrack rims, Maxxis minion tires, truvativ hussefelt cranks ( race face diaboulous if enough money ), Race FAce diabolus handlebars, fr stem and that's what ur gonna need if u wanna survive 8 foot drops.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm, you don't have money to upgrade the frame...but you are buying a FR worth stem/fork? Lets see thats like 400 if you get a used fork...Take a huge hit you'll blow your shock to oblivion...(I blew a swinger on my old big hit 6 times only doing 6 foot drops). Your post is sucky on that bike...I own a DS2...Its the bike I let my friends ride who have none on the local ski hill...Chain flew off he flew into a tree - ok so you 100% need a chainguide for any DH oriented riding. Umm the wheels on mine are so screwed and its only taken like 6" drops. Be sure to get a longer stem because that bike is short anyhow...when you ride wall up in your handlebars something is bound to go over them...You DO NOT want to TRY 8' drops on that bike...And i'm not trying to be an ass...I had a hardtail until I was 17(now a buttery dhr mmmm). Truthfully - the amount you're putting into it is crazy its just not a FR/DH bike...its meant for casual XC..I would put a DJ2/Chainguide on it huck it till it dies but don't take it to Vail...Just rent a bike there for your own sake, its like 40 to rent or something compared to a full upgrade of hundreds + armor...DH is dangerous so stay safe. Hope you enjoyed my rambling!!


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

seriously bro... save up and get a completely new bike... like an IH komicho... quite a bit of bike for the buck


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

go fo da hizarro fo sho dogg


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> seriously bro... save up and get a completely new bike... like an IH komicho... quite a bit of bike for the buck
> 
> [/]


im saving up fer the orange patriot 6.6


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

puttsey said:


> im saving up fer the orange patriot 6.6


tight... i love that bike

what forker you gonna put on


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

why oh why is this thread still active...

do more research and looking around before you buy your next bike...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

how much did you pay for your warp?


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> how much did you pay for your warp?


399 dollars


----------



## KMfreeride (Dec 30, 2004)

buy a used bike, i just got a big hit expert for like 1400 and it was in like perfect condition, you can fins pritty sweet deals if you just look around, i'm your age and had to work 3 summers to get enough to buy my bike, i'd say save up untill you have enough then buy a nice bike, its worth the wait, good luck


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

puttsey said:


> 399 dollars


Here you go:

NEW FORK $295
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=FK602A03

USED FORK $225 (Either of these forks are MUCH better fork than the DJ3)
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=84294&query=retrieval

BASIC WHEELS $89
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=WH707A17

BETTER WHEELS $145
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=WH707A22

DISC BRAKES F/R $70ea
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...hanical-BB7-Ball-Bearing-Disc-Brake-160mm.htm

So there you have it...Upgrading brakes/fork/wheels $454-$580 not including shipping or tax.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Majestix said:


> don't take it to Vail...Just rent a bike there for your own sake, its like 40 to rent


i was there last summer, and guess what was the best bike the places had to rent? giant warp ds2..... the bike did great there(my dad rented it, he had a rigid at the time, went down one run and he was dead, now he owns a sugar 4+ anyways, the bike did great there.) ps:ive been on vacation, and couldnt get back to this thread... im back now.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

puttsey said:


> i was there last summer, and guess what was the best bike the places had to rent? giant warp ds2..... the bike did great there(my dad rented it, he had a rigid at the time, went down one run and he was dead, now he owns a sugar 4+ anyways, the bike did great there.) ps:ive been on vacation, and couldnt get back to this thread... im back now.


You should've seen the bikes they rented out at Big Bear.. Does anyone remember?
Just because the resort rents 'em out Doesn't mean you could hit all the obstacles they provide. Good luck going 8ft on a warp.
I say if you must take the warp, just tell everone it's you're sister's bike, cuz you broke your {insert dream bike here}, and you dont wanna go big because you Warp(ed) Pride refuses to allow you to.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

JSUN said:


> You should've seen the bikes they rented out at Big Bear.. Does anyone remember?
> Just because the resort rents 'em out Doesn't mean you could hit all the obstacles they provide. Good luck going 8ft on a warp.
> I say if you must take the warp, just tell everone it's you're sister's bike, cuz you broke your {insert dream bike here}, and you dont wanna go big because you Warp(ed) Pride refuses to allow you to.


i said absolut maximum 8 feet, prolly 6 feet actullay, ill just say both my demo 8 pro and orange 223 broke


----------

